# [Rumor] I might be getting a Kindle touch for Xmas



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2011)

So i was at my cousin's house and we were looking though the black Friday papers and i saw a special on the Kindle line. Apparently the Kindle is going for $79, but i wanted wifi and touch with no buttons which is only $20 bucks more. I dont want color because then i can't take outside and have no use for a tablet cuz i have an iphone...

So anyways i was looking and i saw the Kindle Touch an said something and i think my grandma started whispering to my mom. Clearly shes no where near as quiet as she thinks she is.

Anyways Im going already have a few books i want to put on it, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter (i never read them) and some Ted DeKker.

Also has anyone used Mangle lately? Its a manga converter for your kindle. Apparently it smooths out the colors and formats it for your reading ease on your kindle as a PNG sequence.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Dec 1, 2011)

That's cool, but shouldn't this be in the blogs section?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2011)

uh maybe lol 
I guess i posted here so people could suggest books to me. No one talks about books here. 

Regardless i think maybe youre right lol


----------



## DeathStrudel (Dec 1, 2011)

What is books?

But seriously, if you like LotR you should read Tolkien's other books, IMO most of them better that LotR but it just gets the most attention.

Edit: some examples of my favorites are: The Hobbit, Farmer Giles of Ham, The Silmarillion, The Children of Húrin, Smith of Wootton Major, etc. etc. the list goes on.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

My favorite collection is The Wheel of Time, if you like lotr you'll prolly like that kind of book, it's a big collection where each book is really big (around 600/800 pages average) and there's 12 or 13 books total. Personally, I consider the writter the best fantasy writter, Robert Jordan (his pen name).


----------



## Gahars (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck on the Kindle.

As for books, have you read any by Arthur C. Clarke? If not, you should definitely give him a try; I recently enjoyed _2001: A Space Odyssey_ and _Childhood's End_.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't believe the Harry Potter series are on any electronic format, so you're out of luck there.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2011)

MidNightNeko said:


> I don't believe the Harry Potter series are on any electronic format, so you're out of luck there.


just download the ebooks...


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 2, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> What is books?
> 
> But seriously, if you like LotR you should read Tolkien's other books, IMO most of them better that LotR but it just gets the most attention.
> 
> Edit: some examples of my favorites are: The Hobbit, Farmer Giles of Ham, The Silmarillion, The Children of Húrin, Smith of Wootton Major, etc. etc. the list goes on.



I believe LotR are his best works, I enjoyed The Hobbit & Giles of Ham as well. I couldn't get through any of his other material.. The Silmarillion was more like a history textbook than a story, & Smith of Wootton Major started to get really corny halfway through..

*â€‹I'd reccomend *â€‹Reading The Hobbit first, if you like it then read LotR, The Hobbit was written before LotR & LotR is actually the sequel to it. The Hobbit is much shorter & if you enjoy it you'll definitely enjoy LotR, & vice versa, if you hate it you won't like LotR.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 2, 2011)

Also *â€‹THANK YOU*â€‹ so much for mentioning Ted Dekker's name, this HAWT girl from my church was telling me about how much she likes his books, & I forgot his name! I was genuinely interested in his works, I wasn't just pretending to be so she'd like me ;D, but I didn't want to ask his name again, because she'd think that.

By the way, in regards to your question, I used to own a Kindle, (it broke fyi), I used Mangle a few times, it's excellent, it took me a bit to figure it out, it's not hard but I did something wrong at first. I have a Nook now, I hope I can find a similar tool for manga.


----------



## relminator (Dec 2, 2011)

Ender's Game, Red Mars (also Blue and Green), Hyperion 1 & 2, The Firm, Robots and Empilres, The Foundation series (I suggest you read Robots and Empires before these).  Rama Trilogy, I am Legend, Ringworld(1 & 2), The Disposessed.  I would also suggest you read "The Hobbit" before LOTR (I enjoyed the hobbit more BTW). There are lots of books to fill your time.  Enjoy reading.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2011)

MidNightNeko said:


> I don't believe the Harry Potter series are on any electronic format, so you're out of luck there.


I have them on my DS in ePub format, im sure i can find something somewhere to get them on my kindle. 



Haloman800 said:


> Also *â€‹THANK YOU*â€‹ so much for mentioning Ted Dekker's name, this HAWT girl from my church was telling me about how much she likes his books, & I forgot his name! I was genuinely interested in his works, I wasn't just pretending to be so she'd like me ;D, but I didn't want to ask his name again, because she'd think that.
> 
> By the way, in regards to your question, I used to own a Kindle, (it broke fyi), I used Mangle a few times, it's excellent, it took me a bit to figure it out, it's not hard but I did something wrong at first. I have a Nook now, I hope I can find a similar tool for manga.


Regardless who told you about them, you will forget all about that girl as soon as you being reading Ted Dekker. I never lost sleep over books (for crying out loud they are books) until i found Ted. OMG. I read Black, the Red, then White. After that i think i read Thr3e which messed with my head lol, then Showdown, Saint, and some others... But dear lord hes the best author ive read. 

Uh i dont know about a manga converter for nook... i know a simple "kindle manga" google search yielded me tons of results so im sure you can find something.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

Just thought i would mention that i suggested a couple of manga in your blog version of this thread, in case you didn't know :V


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh yeah,i did see those, thanks GundamE. I was going to respond, got distracted and when i came back i found my post here. Oh well. 
anyways i did see them and i will check them out.


----------

